# Berry's 180 grain round shoulder bullets: update



## Grenadier (Feb 14, 2007)

A while ago, I posted some of my experiences, using Berry's plated 180 grain .40 / 10 mm bullet, the one with the round shoulder, when fired from my Glock 10 (a 10 mm pistol).  

Accuracy and precision were terrible, and I had been getting flyers from just 10 yards out.  It didn't matter if I used my factory barrel or the Olympic Arms aftermarket barrel, so we could rule out the rifling.  

It didn't matter whether or not I had kept the loads subsonic, or supersonic; the accuracy had been rotten.  I was surprised, since I've never had any problems with their flat pointed 180 grainers, and had figured that the round shoulder flat point ones would be at least of similar quality. 


Anyways, over the last weekend, I finally got a chance to test the new batch of 180 grain RS bullets that they had shipped some time ago.  

The recipe was as follows:

Several times re-used Starline Brass (I bought a 1000 piece lot brand new back in 2001)
180 grain Berry's TCJ round shoulder bullet
8.5 grains Alliant Power Pistol powder (8.7 grains max)
Winchester large pistol primer
COAL = 1.250"
Crimp conservatively with Lee Carbide Factory Crimp Die

Out of my custom made 5" Olympic Arms barrel, I was getting a nice 1200 fps.  Accuracy was much, much, better this time around, and on par with the 180 grain flat points I had used previously.  

Of course, the only complaints from this load came from the fellow shooting a few stands down from me, since Power Pistol does tend to produce a big BLAM each time.  He had been firing his own custom loads as well, but these were very light powderpuff loads (subsonic 90 grain .380, very, very soft volume) that were barely emitting a pop sound.  

I am happy to report that Berry's 180 grain round shoulder bullets are good enough now.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad to hear that.  Might pull out my Colt Delta and give it a try.  If anything, it'd give me an excuse to shoot it again.

Jeff


----------

